
Op-Chart - How Green Is My iPad? - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/04/04/opinion/04opchart.html
======
nnutter
How the heck does this guy come to the conclusion he does? E-reader is
somewhere between 40 and 100 (N) books so that means books are more
environmentally friendly? The conclusion I draw is that you only have to read
N books and it becomes a net positive. If you are the type that buys an
e-reader my guess is you'll buy more than N books over its lifetime.

~~~
Frazzydee
I think you may have misinterpreted the conclusion. 3rd para from the bottom,
he says:

"How many volumes do you need to read on your e-reader to break even?"

------
sliverstorm
I hesitate to believe the numbers for the iPad and the Kindle are that
similar. For starters, the iPad has a more sophisticated processor, and the
battery has 4.3x the capacity of the kindle battery (which suggests 4.3x the
rare compounds if the batteries are made with similar tech).

Add on power consumption during reading, and things are even more different;
the Kindle can be read for 2 weeks on one charge. 24 hours x 14 = 336 hours.
The iPad uses the same juice in just 10 hours / (4.3x as large) = 2.3 hours

In other news, I most certainly will be reading more than 50 books in the
lifetime of my Kindle, so hooray :)

